# مواصفات الماء الصالح ااشرب



## زهراء المصطفى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاجه مواصفه المياه الصالحه للشرب لاي دوله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
المواصفات للمياه الصالحة للشرب واسعة وتعتمد على المصدر لهذه المياه وبشكل عام بعض هذه المواصفات
الايصالية الكهربائية من 200 الى 1000 
الاملاح الذائبة 140 الى 700 جزء/ مليون
الصوديوم بحدود 20 ج/م
الكالسيوم 40/ج/م
البوتاسيوم 12 
الكلور 30 
الكلورين اقل من 1 ج/م
العسرة 120 
ويمكن ان تزيد هذه المواصفات او تقل


----------



## مهندس دجلة (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ المشرف العزيز..تحية طيبة لك
قرات في احدى النشرات ان نسبة الكلور هي 28 
وان نسبة العسرة هي 100 
هذه بالنسبة هي لوزارة البيئة العراقية 
وشكرا لتطفلي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم مهندس دجلة 
شكرا لمرورك وما تقولة صحيح في كل دولة يمكن ان تختلف المواصفات بين نهر وبئر ارتوازي او عيون ماء ولذلك ما ذكرته انا هو ما يتناسب مع المواصفات لماء الشرب عندنا وقديعتاد الناس على شرب ماء بمواصفات تختلف من منطقة لمنطقة والمهم ان يكون الماء صالحا للشرب ولا يحتوي على البيوض للطفيليات او الجراثيم او التلوث بمواد سامة او مياه مجاري .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

